# Rerailers...



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I just went out and bought an S scale rerailer at lunch---one of those black, ungainly-looking things that sort of resemble a road-crossing put down by students in their first day of asphalt vo-tech class. However, my research led me to an interesting product available for our N and HO bretheren called a Rix Railer.

http://www.rixproducts.com/6280002.htm


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got one of those....they work quite well and it helps my kids (especially the 4 yr old) to get the cars completely on the tracks.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Those ramps are a blessing to those with bad hands or eyes! 
Len, I would also like to add this is why your so well liked by everyone here!
You are not so narrow minded that you can see past a single scale:thumbsup:, Yes S is you favorite, but you still see the "neat and cool" things that are out there for other scales! Oh and if you need a knock off version of the rix for your S scale you just give me a yell and I'll whip one out for you!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

My only issue with the Rix Railer is that the locos I most need it for are the large steam locomotives that are permeability attached to there long hall tenders. These are just to large for it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reck,

I picked up one of those ramp tools for my HO trains a while back, and love it. Makes life a bit easier!

Enjoy,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> I just went out and bought an S scale rerailer at lunch---one of those black, ungainly-looking things that sort of resemble a road-crossing put down by students in their first day of asphalt vo-tech class. However, my research led me to an interesting product available for our N and HO bretheren called a Rix Railer.
> 
> http://www.rixproducts.com/6280002.htm



I have one for the N trains, it makes it very easy to load cars on the tracks.
Raritan River RR car....nice, from Jersey. South River area.:thumbsup:



NIMT said:


> Those ramps are a blessing to those with bad hands or eyes!
> Len, I would also like to add this is why your so well liked by everyone here!
> You are not so narrow minded that you can see past a single scale:thumbsup:, Yes S is you favorite, but you still see the "neat and cool" things that are out there for other scales! Oh and if you need a knock off version of the rix for your S scale you just give me a yell and I'll whip one out for you!


Not too much praise,Reckers head is big enough Sean. 

Should be easy to make one out of a wedge of wood for any scale?
What do you make them from?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I attempt to avoid retailers. I do not like the looks or the sound of the metal wheels going over them. I do have one on a main line after a curve at the bottom of an incline.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Us guys with the big O-scale stuff don't have much trouble getting the wheels on the track. I can see for stuff like N-scale that they'd probably be very useful, I can barely see the wheels on those cars!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

NIMT said:


> Those ramps are a blessing to those with bad hands or eyes!
> Len, I would also like to add this is why your so well liked by everyone here!
> You are not so narrow minded that you can see past a single scale:thumbsup:, Yes S is you favorite, but you still see the "neat and cool" things that are out there for other scales! Oh and if you need a knock off version of the rix for your S scale you just give me a yell and I'll whip one out for you!


Sean, I'm overwhelmed...thank you for your kind words. When I arrived at this site, I literally knew nothing about trains and a lot of people took the time to teach me. They took the time to give me lengthy explanations, send me parts or even entire locomotives (Big Ed and Stillakid) to help me get started. That's a pretty hard act to follow. In my mind, the best way I can say thank you to these guys and fellows like T-Man and Teej is to look for a way to give something back by sharing things I've learned. I arrived penniless and now I feel like a wealthy man---the people on this site enriched me and I'm mindful of that.

If you're willing to go to the trouble to make one of those up for me, I'd love to have one---let me know how much and I'll happily send you a check for your costs and shipping. I do have one request, though---a piece of artwork should be signed by the artist. Would you please autograph it, as well?

Thanks so much,

Reckers


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> I have one for the N trains, it makes it very easy to load cars on the tracks.
> Raritan River RR car....nice, from Jersey. South River area.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Ed...you're just now realizing I'm a fathead? *LOL*


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Pete V said:


> I recall seeing a module club which had on average five re railers in each module. There was one module which used nine inch straight HO track and every other piece was a rerailing tool. The lack of realism was a bit much. I do have a bunch in the staging area since it saves so much time.




Pete, I'm going to take a guess and suggest that was to enable them to get long consists assembled quickly. It does sound kind of ugly, but would beat the hell out of "place the engine...shove it ahead...place the first car...shove it and the engine ahead...place #2...shove...place #3....shove..." and so on. Efficient at building a long string without dangling wheels, but not so pretty.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Reckers,
I don't have any S track here right now, If you would give me the dimensions of the inside and outside and height of the rails, and also the longest loco or car in your fleet I will get it done for you in a jiffy!

Ed, 
Yes I'll make it out of hard wood, Maple or Cherry:wood:, You can also make them out of a block of Nylon or HDPE but I don't have a block of either here right now.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sean,

Your generosity and genuine willingness to help members here on the forum continues to shine. Nicely done.

TJ


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Sean, I'm overwhelmed...thank you for your kind words. When I arrived at this site, I literally knew nothing about trains and a lot of people took the time to teach me. They took the time to give me lengthy explanations, send me parts or even entire locomotives (Big Ed and Stillakid) to help me get started. That's a pretty hard act to follow. In my mind, the best way I can say thank you to these guys and fellows like T-Man and Teej is to look for a way to give something back by sharing things I've learned. I arrived penniless and now I feel like a wealthy man---the people on this site enriched me and I'm mindful of that.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much,
> ...


sorry to pull out just part of your post... but I wanted to piggy back on this... I have found that virtually every person on here is willing to help and that is greatly appreciated. I hope that someday I too can help someone on here. I am not the "wealthy" person Reckers speaks about yet, still closer to "penniless" but I hope to continue reading, doing research, and trying things to become that "wealthy" person that can give back.

Thanks All


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Pete, I stand corrected.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

NIMT said:


> Reckers,
> I don't have any S track here right now, If you would give me the dimensions of the inside and outside and height of the rails, and also the longest loco or car in your fleet I will get it done for you in a jiffy!
> 
> Ed,
> Yes I'll make it out of hard wood, Maple or Cherry:wood:, You can also make them out of a block of Nylon or HDPE but I don't have a block of either here right now.




Sean, I really appreciate that! My beloved is asleep right now and will transform into a Valkyrie if I wake her too early---third shift does that to a person. I'll try to get you every dimension later this evening, when She-Who-Must-Be-Obeyed awakens!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

NIMT said:


> Reckers,
> I don't have any S track here right now, If you would give me the dimensions of the inside and outside and height of the rails, and also the longest loco or car in your fleet I will get it done for you in a jiffy!
> 
> Ed,
> Yes I'll make it out of hard wood, Maple or Cherry:wood:, You can also make them out of a block of Nylon or HDPE but I don't have a block of either here right now.



Sean,

If you haven't come to your senses and the offer is still open, I have dimensions.

First, S scale gauge, distance inside between the rails : 
.875" (22.5mm) I realize you know what gauge is, but I'm trying to be very, very clear so as not to screw this up!

Second, height of rail excluding the height of the tie: .220

Third, the width of the head (crown) of the rail: .102" (I had to resort to an AWG gauge for that one--it's the same as #10 wire!)

Fourth: longest car is the combo of a Pacific steamer and it's tender @ 17.5"

Fifth: overall (tie) width of track: 1 13/16"

If I've overlooked something, please let me know----and thanks, again, for your kind offer!

Reckers


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd like to see a picture of this thing when you get it.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd like to see a picture of this thing when you get it.


You definitely will. I'll be bragging about Sean's device all over the site! The hardest part will be to NOT go to that one area of the forum and ask to see what theirs look like!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> You definitely will. I'll be bragging about Sean's device all over the site! The hardest part will be to NOT go to that one area of the forum and ask to see what theirs look like!


No problem, we've changed the locks there.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

::hah:*BOL!!!* Good one, John! I hope the locks there work better than....well, you know...:cheeky4:


----------

